# Bubbles crafting Manga-Library Wall!



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Cutie pie, Bubbles is currently crafting the *Manga-Library Wall DIY!*

If you would like to come learn the recipe, I will be sending out dodo codes to *10 *people. (Only 10 because I have people at my island a lot already today).

Leave a reply to this thread if you would like to visit. Please leave your in-game name and name of island in your reply. 

I will show you to where Bubbles lives. Please be respectful of my Island. *Don't touch the flowers, fruit trees or money trees. You will be kicked. *

Please leave right after getting the recipe. *The shops are open, but they are off limits. *

My in-game name is Aimee. My island is Liliana.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 12, 2020)

i’d love to visit, thank you!

Pepper 
Island: Halloween


----------



## deadsire (Apr 12, 2020)

Meee please robb.. bluesy


----------



## Chibin (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!
IGN: Maru
Island: o.o


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi there! Would love to come over and visit

Erick from Westwood


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 12, 2020)

hi i would love to come and visit! im jes from valentia ^^


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi! May I please visit?
Catie from Wetlands


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Please make sure to come promptly once you have been given the dodo code *


----------



## Savato (Apr 12, 2020)

I'll like to join
Savato from Skypiea


----------



## tinsel (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to join please!

tinsel from Morning


----------



## infamant (Apr 12, 2020)

Still open? Infamant from Psyche


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to stop by when possible!

ign: Alex
Island: Orsterra


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Doing 2 people at a time. Please be patient. *

*Will try get in as many as possible, didn't think so many would be interested!*


----------



## kotinni (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come if there is still space!!

IGN: Rena
Island: Memori


----------



## Axelyte (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi can I come if Bubbles is still giving out the DIY? Axelyte from BakedBeans


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Can let a couple more people in if anyone else is interested. Bubbles is still going XD. *

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

**CLOSED*
*


----------

